

WebGL: SandToy Particle Experiment - johnrobinsn
http://www.liquidthought.com/sandbox/sandbox.html

======
JoshTriplett
On Firefox 7: "Sorry your browser does not support texture lookups within a
vertex shader."

Awesome video though.

~~~
ryanbraganza
Fx 7.0.1, Win7-64, radeon mobility hd 4350 works great for me

------
muraiki
Crashed Firefox 7.0.1 on OS X 10.6.8 with an NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT card

------
cookingrobot
It's beautiful how the picture reassembles. Entropy's been reversed!

------
joe8756438
This should be a picture of Flink Marko!

~~~
joe8756438
Flint _

------
iab
Superb

